# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Enlarge your ludothèque from 18 inches! Free Games! Totally natural! Doctors games approuved!

## La Rédaction

- Mise à Jour:
Après moult péripéties, il semblerait que ces jeux gratos soient réservés aux personnes en surpoids déambulant dans les lycées armés jusqu'aux dents, à savoir les Américains. Pour tromper l'ennemi, lors de l'installation, il vous sera demandé de vous créer un compte sur le site d'Ubisoft. Choisissez alors les USA comme pays d'appartenance et les idiots n'y verront que du feu. Merci à Hadrax pour l'info.

Si vous n'avez pas tout suivi, vous pouvez aussi télécharger Far Cry. Voilà une nouvelle qui canarde !

Mise à Jour (bis):
Ghost Recon a mystérieusement disparu des étals... Par contre, vous avez droit à Rayman Raving Rabbids désormais.
Pour la pub, voyez plutôt les screenshots de Shihaya ci-dessous pour vous rendre compte du niveau d'intrusion. C'est porte-Nawak, mais c'est juste dans les menus a priori.
---------------------------------------+

Alors là, je suis sur le cul.

Fileplanet, en association avec Ubisoft, vient de mettre en téléchargement GRATUITEMENT deux jeux complets de son catalogue. Certes, les titres datent un peu, mais lorsqu'on n'a pas une grosse bécane chez soi, c'est toujours agréable d'autant plus que les deux jeux sont loin d'être mauvais.
Cela concerne Tom's Clancy: Ghost Recon et Prince of Persia: Sands of Time.

J'entend déjà les extrémistes hurler au scandale : "Niah niah niah, pub in-game, niah niah niah", mais l'initiative reste tout de même louable.
J'avoue ne pas avoir encore pu poser mes pattes sur le bouzin pour me faire ma propre idée, la queue de téléchargement étant énorme (elles me disent toutes ça).

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Tiax

NIAH NIAH NIAH, PUB IN-GAME, NIAH NIAH NIAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111

----------


## tenshu

> J'avoue ne pas avoir encore pu poser mes pattes sur le bouzin pour me faire ma propre idée, la queue de téléchargement étant énorme (elles me disent toutes ça).


:fake:

si tu veut j'ai POP : warrior within & Sphincter cell : pandora tommorw
qui me sert a kedalle jte le prete ca ira plus vite que fileplanet 

NIA NIA NIA GNIA GNIA

----------


## Zevka

Bonnard ! Depuis le temps que je voulais me remettre au premier Ghost Recon (paumé le cd, surement prêté à un obscure pote dont j'ai perdu la trace  ::(: ), si il passe sous wine, bonheur  :smile: :smile:  

Bon par contre va falloir que je fasse un compte trash pour FilePlanet   :<_<:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> :fake:
> 
> si tu veut j'ai POP : warrior within & Sphincter cell : pandora tommorw
> qui me sert a kedalle jte le prete ca ira plus vite que fileplanet 
> 
> NIA NIA NIA GNIA GNIA


J'aurai surtout voulu voir si la pub est vraiment intrusive ou pas.

----------


## Algent

Me semble que ces 2 jeux étaient offert ya peu avec des magazines, c'est peut être lié. en général c'est des jeux pas top mais bon, ceux la sont pas si mauvais quand même. C'est pas comme le deus ex filé avec un joystick, j'ai jamais passé le tutorial d'infiltration xD

edit: cool mon abo fileplanet marche encore, vait en profiter :>

----------


## Psycho10

Mouais , ferait mieux de mettre Beyond Good & Evil , que tout le monde découvre ce chef d'oeuvre , surtout que a priori il n'y aura jamais de suite   :<_<:   ::|:   ::(:

----------


## Ragondin

> Mouais , ferait mieux de mettre Beyond Good & Evil , que tout le monde découvre ce chef d'oeuvre , surtout que a priori il n'y aura jamais de suite


Homme de bon gout +1

Sinon pour Ghost Recon, ils les mettent ou les pubs ? sur les arbres?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## adonf

hé mais comment ils vont mettre de la pub ingame non intrusive dans POP ? ça mérite un dl rien que pour savoir

----------


## Moossieur Mechant

marrant je telechargerais bien juste pas curiositee   ::happy2::  

me demande bien ou ils ont pu foutre de la pub ingame dans prince of persia sans ruiner l'atmosphere du jeu  ::blink::

----------


## Japan

Faites chauffez les core2duo ^^ et autres confi sli  ::):

----------


## Périclès

Le premier pop etait zuper, c'etait original et surtout il était pas "kikoolol darkside" comme ses suites pathétiques.

----------


## Iro

> me demande bien ou ils ont pu foutre de la pub ingame dans prince of persia sans ruiner l'atmosphere du jeu


Il me semble qu'ils l'ont habillé d'un survetement addidas cousu de fils dorés et de babouches quicksilver.

----------


## tenshu

> J'aurai surtout voulu voir si la pub est vraiment intrusive ou pas.


non mais si t'en veut pas vazy dis le bourgeois!

Tu disais pas pareil de mes crackers mini pizza

:radin:

----------


## Algent

intrusif ou pas c'est gratuit donc on va pas se plaindre  :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Excellente initiative en effet.
Mais bon, je prefere encore aller cramer 30 euros à la KeuFna du coin plutot que d'ouvrir un compte fileplanet.

De toutes facons, qu'est ce que j'emmerde, j'ai la trilogie PoP chez moi (et même le PoP revival sur le xbox Live!  ::love::  )

----------


## xapatan

Mouahahaha la pub sur PoP rappelez vous : 



 :;):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mouahahaha la pub sur PoP rappelez vous :



On se moque pas, je l'avais acheté ! (bon c'était les vacances, j'étais chez mes parents et javais oublié mon rasoir, et en plus, mon papa avait un uber PC avec juste FS installé dessus donc ....j'ai fait d'une paire, deux couilles)

----------


## Sune

> Mouais , ferait mieux de mettre Beyond Good & Evil , que tout le monde découvre ce chef d'oeuvre , surtout que a priori il n'y aura jamais de suite hola.png bof.png hum.png


Eh bien non, faut suivre  ::): 

Il semble qu'un BG&E 2 soit en préparation depuis décembre 2005. Michel Ancel est toujours derrière les commandes de la chose, semble-t-il. Il est vrai que le jeu n'avait pas rencontré le succès espéré, et que dans un premier temps il était question d'abandonner cette licence (car Ubi souhaitait en faire une licence, comme ils sont tentés de faire maintenant avec Assassin's Creed).

Pour les sources, cf ->
http://www.xbox-mag.net/beyond-good-and-ev...-360__9511.html

Bon, pour l'instant, c'est prévu que sur consoles nexteugènes

----------


## Mad

mais mais ? Fileplanet ? Où donc ils ont planqué le lien pour s'inscrire *gratuitement* ces chameaux là ? Que je tente l'un ou l'autre, je tombe sur une page avec des propositions payantes. Si déjà le jeu est payé par la pub, pas question que, non mais !

----------


## Algent

> mais mais ? Fileplanet ? Où donc ils ont planqué le lien pour s'inscrire *gratuitement* ces chameaux là ? Que je tente l'un ou l'autre, je tombe sur une page avec des propositions payantes. Si déjà le jeu est payé par la pub, pas question que, non mais !


en plus j'ai filé un lien ya quelques temps pour avoir 1an gratuit mais ça marche plus now, par contre ils me l'ont pas invalidé   ::happy2::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ici mon garcon: https://login.fileplanet.com/login.aspx

----------


## magnolia-fan

Ouais et après ils essayent de vendre leur came et il faut cliquer sur "non merci" pour avoir son compte gratis.

Il faut utiliser Internet Explorer pour se placer dans la file d'attente ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Ouais et après ils essayent de vendre leur came et il faut cliquer sur "non merci" pour avoir son compte gratis.
> 
> Il faut utiliser Internet Explorer pour se placer dans la file d'attente ?


Non, sur firefox perso ca marche nikel.

----------


## CrocMagnum

> Mouais , ferait mieux de mettre Beyond Good & Evil , que tout le monde découvre ce chef d'oeuvre , surtout que a priori il n'y aura jamais de suite


+ 100!!! Rhaaa _Beyond Good & Evil_!! Mmm _Jade_...

----------


## Exy

C'est cool ça je vais me dl PoP que j'avais pas pu finir sur Ps2 à l'époque  :smile:

----------


## Erokh

> + 100!!! Rhaaa _Beyond Good & Evil_!! Mmm _Jade_...


moi je l'ai eu gratos :P avec un certain magazine je JV dont je ne me rappelle même plus le nom  ::unsure:: 

SInon, là je suis d'accord pour de la pub ingame, étant donné que ça rend le jeu gratuit. Parce que PoP, il est trouvable à pas cher, mais pas gratuitement; et il est encore bien trop jeune pour passer en abandonware. Alors maintenant le coup marketting d'ubi est assombri par cette pub, tant pis pour eux (surtout que S.W.I.N.E par exemple avait été fourni gratos, totally free, et sans pub)

----------


## Algent

> moi je l'ai eu gratos :P avec un certain magazine je JV dont je ne me rappelle même plus le nom


idem, même qu'il est patch car à l'époque de sa sortie il buguait de partout   :<_<:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

A la vache, j'en ai pas parlé tout à l'heure, mais FilePlanet a aussi mis en téléchargement FAR CRY gratos!

http://www.fileplanet.com/180410/180000/fi...Ad-Supported%5D

ENJOY!

----------


## Pelomar

j'ai pas cliqué, mais je sens le fake...
ca a pas l'air...

Elle est ou l'arnaque la ?   ::blink::  
Si yen a pas, c'est tout bonnement génial  ::lol:: 


Mais comme y en a une...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> j'ai pas cliqué, mais je sens le fake...
> ca a pas l'air...
> 
> Elle est ou l'arnaque la ?   
> Si yen a pas, c'est tout bonnement génial 
> Mais comme y en a une...


Non non, juste de la pub dans le jeu à priori. Si vous décellez y'a baleine sous gravillon, hésitez pas à le dire, je le clamerai haut et fort, je me ferai la voix du peuple.

----------


## Pelomar

Go download alors !

Sérieux c'est vraiment cool ca.
A poil les enfants, touchons nous le saisque.

----------


## Algent

En fait c'est que pour les ricains, j'ai dl PoP , ça m'a demandé de me connecter à mon compte ubisoft et ensuite ça m'a dit que c'est pas pour moi kthxbybye...

En gros on l'a dans l'anus...

Quelle journée, je prend l'aprem pour dl un jeu qui me refuse l'instal, je tombe sur un cd de joystick avec deus ex dessus et se jeu de merde ne tourne plus sous xp... decidement -_-' 

et en plus pour narguer far cry sort sur le même système -_-'''

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Tu es sur? Il te dit quoi à l'install? Ptain j'aurai du tester bordel de diou, mais bon les queues vous savez ce que j'en pense.

----------


## Algent

> Tu es sur? Il te dit quoi à l'install? Ptain j'aurai du tester bordel de diou, mais bon les queues vous savez ce que j'en pense.


merde j'aurai du screen mais j'ai delete le fichier dans ma rage.

En gros à la fin de l'instal il te dit de t'inscrire sur ubi.com et de coller ton login/pass ensuite il se connecte à internet et la paf fenêtre d'alerte qui te dit en gros "You are not from US you can't play this game" et delete tous les fichiers dans le mouvement. Manquait juste un "dans ton cul mon gars, t'a dl pour rien haha on a bien fait de pas mettre d'avertissement sur fileplanet"

J'ai envie de test quand même avec far cry mais je doute que ça change

Si tu veut couille je te prète mon compte fp mais même en payant ya tellement de clampins que tu tourne à 120ko/s (heureusement que je paye pas quoi -_-)

----------


## Emile Zoulou

C'est assez abérant que ce soit pas précisé sur le site de FilePlanet. Perso, j'ai super envie de rejouer a FarCry, et la flemme de fouiller dans "l'armoire aux vieux jeux" de la rédac. En passant par un proxy US ca change rien?

----------


## Psycho10

> Non non, juste de la pub dans le jeu à priori. Si vous décellez y'a baleine sous gravillon, hésitez pas à le dire, je le clamerai haut et fort, je me ferai la voix du peuple.



 Bah alors , euh MERCI  ::lol::   :smile:   :;): 

Je vérifierai pour FAR CRY et l'histoire du serveur d'activation US  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

> Tu es sur? Il te dit quoi à l'install? Ptain j'aurai du tester bordel de diou, mais bon les queues vous savez ce que j'en pense.


Le journalisme total dans toute sa grandeur   ::ninja::

----------


## Algent

> C'est assez abérant que ce soit pas précisé sur le site de FilePlanet. Perso, j'ai super envie de rejouer a FarCry, et la flemme de fouiller dans "l'armoire aux vieux jeux" de la rédac. En passant par un proxy US ca change rien?


Mouai, en s'inscrivant via un proxy sur un mail de fai us maybe par contre faudrait du tunnel si le logiciel d'instal te localise   :<_<:  
bonjour le foutage de geule. D'ailleurs ça sous entend que l'accord de license doit être tout sauf glorieux...

Mais c'est quand même des cons de pas prévenir, ils veulent bousiller leur bande passante ? :/

----------


## Davwrc

> Manquait juste un "dans ton cul mon gars, t'a dl pour rien haha on a bien fait de pas mettre d'avertissement sur fileplanet"


 Pourquoi ils ouvrent un serveur européen alors ?   ::blink::

----------


## Algent

Tous les serv payant de fileplanet sont aux usa.

Mais aucune idée de pourquoi personne previent, je suis quand même pas juste un malchanceux   :<_<: 


Le pire c'est qu'en disant que j'ai du delete l'installateur dans ma rage je suis même pas sur de l'avoir fait, j'ai l'impression qu'il s'est supprimé au passage

----------


## gwenladar

bon je viens de lire la news..
ok j avais les 2 premiers mais farcry jetais archi preneur.

Si ca confirme cette histoire d'activation, va y avoir un ralage en regle parce que c est limite de la pub mensongere tout ca!

Quekqu u d autre a terminer le dl?

----------


## Cornélius

J'ai voulu mettre PoP et effectivement impossible à installer si tu es pas aux USA    ::unsure::

----------


## superlapin62

Je dl le jeu farcry.... on verra pour l'activation, voir si on massacre les gars d'ubi et fileplanet tout de suite (avec leur famille) ou si on les laisse ratraper el coup  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah putain de sa race Far Cry gratos ! J'ai bien fait de pas l'acheter tout de suite :P

----------


## Davwrc

Rha confirmation, à l'installation le jeu demande le compte Ubi et ne veut pas s'installer si on habite pas aux USA.

PS: tiens je viens de déménager aux zétazunis et j'ai maintenant le droit de jouer... (ouai suffit de mettre USA dansle profil Ubi )

----------


## superlapin62

> PS: tiens je viens de déménager aux zétazunis et j'ai maintenant le droit de jouer... (ouai suffit de mettre USA dansle profil Ubi )


C'est beau l'informatique :D

----------


## Algent

> Rha confirmation, à l'installation le jeu demande le compte Ubi et ne veut pas s'installer si on habite pas aux USA.
> 
> PS: tiens je viens de déménager aux zétazunis et j'ai maintenant le droit de jouer... (ouai suffit de mettre USA dansle profil Ubi )


hahahahahaha..... merde plus qu'a re dl   :<_<:  

gg l'idée, c'est vachement plus simple que chez nous   ::happy2::  

Bon ça donne quoi les pubs donc ? gros popup pour du viagra en plein jeu ? xD

----------


## Marty

> Le journalisme total dans toute sa grandeur


  :^_^:

----------


## Davwrc

> hahahahahaha..... merde plus qu'a re dl   
> 
> gg l'idée, c'est vachement plus simple que chez nous   
> 
> Bon ça donne quoi les pubs donc ? gros popup pour du viagra en plein jeu ? xD


 C'est hyper chiant ... sur GR en démarrant le jeu t'as une vidéo d'un jeu à eux (ça on peut passer), après pendant le choix de la mission il y a 2 gros bandeaux (moi j'ai eu mac do et une marque de voiture) mais ça encore ça passe, le truc c'est que nos PC chargent maintenant les niveaux du jeu en 1s, alors chez Ubi ilsont remplacé le chargement par des vidéos d'autopromo sur leurs jeux qu'on ne peut pas passer cette fois (si tu cliques dessus ça ouvre la page Ubisoft). 

 Bon sinon en plein jeu j'ai rien vu et puis c'estgratuit   ::happy2::

----------


## nounet

> Le journalisme total dans toute sa grandeur


Hahaha...  Faut dire   ::siffle::

----------


## Psycho10

> C'est hyper chiant ... sur GR en démarrant le jeu t'as une vidéo d'un jeu à eux (ça on peut passer), après pendant le choix de la mission il y a 2 gros bandeaux (moi j'ai eu mac do et une marque de voiture) mais ça encore ça passe, le truc c'est que nos PC chargent maintenant les niveaux du jeu en 1s, alors chez Ubi ilsont remplacé le chargement par des vidéos d'autopromo sur leurs jeux qu'on ne peut pas passer cette fois (si tu cliques dessus ça ouvre la page Ubisoft). 
> 
>  Bon sinon en plein jeu j'ai rien vu et puis c'estgratuit



 Ah ouais , quand même  ::ninja::   ::mellow::  

Je crois que je vais aller l'acheter a 5€ sur pc en occaz :smile:

----------


## gwenladar

> PS: tiens je viens de déménager aux zétazunis et j'ai maintenant le droit de jouer... (ouai suffit de mettre USA dansle profil Ubi )



Toi je  t aime tu es mon nouveau dieu!  ::wub::  

Une MaJ de la news avec FarCry gratos et le coup de mettre usa dans le profil ca serait hyper bien   ::ninja::  
(/me donne des coups de pieds aux membres de la redac qui sont scotches devant Bioshock)

----------


## LeBabouin

Tain je trouve pas le téléchargement de GR. J'ai un compte FP gratoche. Quand je clique sur le lien j'arrive sur une page où il n'y a aucune trace de GR. J'ai fait tous les menus   ::cry::  (pour pop pas de problème, c'est con parce que ce jeu m'intéresse pas du tout, FC je l'ai déjà). 
Y a-t-il un médecin dans la salle? Merci d'avance.

----------


## eMKa

Il y'a moyen d'avoir des screens ? Histoire de rigoler un peu de Fileplanet ? (s'pa dur en même temps   ::ninja:: )

----------


## Shihaya

Hyper en rapport avec le jeu la pub-ingame...   ::rolleyes::  





Sinon, personne n'en parle, mais il y a aussi Rayman (le dernier !) disponible gratis !   ::w00t::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Tain je trouve pas le téléchargement de GR. J'ai un compte FP gratoche. Quand je clique sur le lien j'arrive sur une page où il n'y a aucune trace de GR. J'ai fait tous les menus   (pour pop pas de problème, c'est con parce que ce jeu m'intéresse pas du tout, FC je l'ai déjà). 
> Y a-t-il un médecin dans la salle? Merci d'avance.


A la vache! Il a été enlevé du téléchargement! A la place on a le droit à Rayman Ravid Rabbids...

----------


## Algent

> A la vache! Il a été enlevé du téléchargement! A la place on a le droit à Rayman Ravid Rabbids...


hahaha remplacer une daube par une autre   ::XD::  

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'ils font une opération de test sur le système d'ad en vue de le coller sur les jeux dans le commerce, préparez y vous, bientôt on payera le même prix pour de la pub en plus    ::|:  
ça devient à la mode sur les trucs français de toute façon, genre le dvd d'arthur et les minimachin, tu paye ça super cher et tu te prend 25min de bande annonce/spot antipiratage obligatoire impossible à passer légalement avant de pouvoir regarder ton flim.

J'ai de plus en plus envie de me mettre à chanter le tube des guignols... "We fuck the world..."

----------


## Jolaventur

oui sauf que fileplanet ils veulent qu'on paye pour DL

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> le dvd d'arthur et les minimachin, tu paye ça super cher


Ouuuuuh la honte.

----------


## tonolito

j'adore, Mc do and Co, trop la classe!!
bientot on aura les pub pour l'USarmy  ou encore pour le MPRI («Military Professional Resources Inc.» aka, les mercenaires en cols blancs) dans Ghost recon...
Comme qui dirait ," i'm lovin' it"

----------


## Algent

> Ouuuuuh la honte.


j'étais en famille, c'est mon beau père qui a payé, perso depuis 2ans les seuls dvd que j'ai acheté c'est 3films de la collection ghibli et la saison1 de battlestar, manquerai plus que j'achète du luc besson :P.

----------


## Pangloss

Ahah!! j'ai testé ghost recon...Bah la pub qui se lance et qui est pas virable à chaque chargement de map ou de sauvegarde, c'est vite lassant.

Mais ca marche. Ca on peux pas leur enlever.

EDIT : j'y pense, y'a ptet un moyen de bricoler ca pour pouvoir l'enlever cette pub... m'enfin déja qu'ils passent le jeugratos

----------


## NitroG42

Avec de la chance, on aura un jour des crack pour virer les pubs...
ou des modules adblockplus pour virer la pub dans les jeux.
hihihi.

----------


## Algent

> Ahah!! j'ai testé ghost recon...Bah la pub qui se lance et qui est pas virable à chaque chargement de map ou de sauvegarde, c'est vite lassant.
> 
> Mais ca marche. Ca on peux pas leur enlever.
> 
> EDIT : j'y pense, y'a ptet un moyen de bricoler ca pour pouvoir l'enlever cette pub... m'enfin déja qu'ils passent le jeugratos


ça oblige a jouer online du coup aussi, j'en ai peur de lire l'eula tellement ça doit te fliquer   ::mellow:: 


Bon j'ai instal pop, mon prob est le même que quand j'ai voulu essayer deus ex, ça rame, comme si yavait pas d'acceleration 3d   ::mellow::  , une idée ?

edit: j'ai réinstall dx9 (faut croire qu'il me manquait des trucs, pc neuf donc j'ai juste  mit les drivers nvidia qui collent que les dernières version de dx sans le reste) et du coup c'est l'inverse, now j'ai l'impression de jouer en vitesse x10 ><

----------


## KikujiroTM

On a le choix de langue pour le jeux ou c'est tout en americain/anglais ?   ::siffle::

----------


## Semifer

> en plus j'ai filé un lien ya quelques temps pour avoir 1an gratuit mais ça marche plus now, par contre ils me l'ont pas invalidé


Je l'ai fait, ça a marché pour la démo de Bioshock, et là, ce matin, ça marche plus    ::cry::  . J'aurais vu au moins une fois ce que ça fait de DL à 600Ko/s chez Fileplanet   ::):

----------


## Pangloss

Algent, sur ma version de deus ex( la vrai, sans pub, achetée avec mes sous  :;):  ) il fallait mettre en opengl. et ca va marcher.

----------


## zx81

> Quelle journée, je prend l'aprem pour dl un jeu qui me refuse l'instal, je tombe sur un cd de joystick avec deus ex dessus et se jeu de merde ne tourne plus sous xp... decidement -_-'


Didju mais t'as quoi contre Deus Ex ??? !!!!
tu parles du 2 peut-être ? 
nan parce que le 1 il tourne parfaitement sous XP et en plus il était / est terrible.

----------


## Sylvine

Dites pour Farcry, il est déjà patché?

----------


## Jolaventur

vu la quantité de merde qu'il faut install pour DL 
et le fait qu'en plus ça bug 

je suis plus très chaud

----------


## Sylvine

Mais les pubs elles sont où à part DMC?
C'est justes dans les menus, c'est des panneaux intégrés dans le jeu où c'est quarément des logos qui apparaissent?

----------


## mnemotion

> Salut,
> Je viens de DL Ghost & Far Cry 
> les pubs sont casses-pieds!!
> Mais avec un tour de magie je joue sans PUB
> 1) les pub far cry sont dans C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Local Settings\Application Data\DFH\FarCry_123211\dfh\DFEngineRoot\cache\data
> ==> Supprimez les
> Si vous lancez le jeux Ubi les DL de nouveaux
> alors
> 2) JOUEZ offline
> Il y a sans aucun doute moins contraignant mais bon cela semble marcher!!!



et y'aurait pas moyen, discretos, de voir sur quel serveur le jeu se connecte pour dl les pubs, et de bloquer le-dit serveur apres? ( avec le firewall ou le fichier host de windows... )

----------


## Redmax Pingouin

> On a le choix de langue pour le jeux ou c'est tout en americain/anglais ?



ca m'interesse aussi....

----------


## Mad

> Ici mon garcon: https://login.fileplanet.com/login.aspx


merci mon garçon, c'est bien aimable de ta part.

Alors du coup, hop, PoP-SoT (on acronyme comme ça, celui là, hmm ?) est pour bientôt, après les 41 minutes d'attente ..

et ah oui, ils aiment pas firefox on dirait :



```
Unable to install the FilePlanet Download Control!

Possible Reasons...

    * The control requires Internet Explorer 5 or higher running on Windows 9x/NT4/2000/XP
    * If you are running NT, XP or 2000 you must have Administrator privileges
    * Your Internet security settings do not allow ActiveX plugins to be downloaded
    * You declined to install the control on the previous screen
```

M'enfin po grave, j'suis pas pressé.

----------


## Dev8

Autres serveurs, sans besoin de compte pour downloader :
. FarCry = http://games.internode.on.net/fileli...edetails=11195
ou http://www.gamershell.com/download_20867.shtml

. GhostRecon =  http://games.internode.on.net/fileli...edetails=11162
ou http://www.gamershell.com/download_20866.shtml

. PoP = http://games.internode.on.net/fileli...edetails=11160
ou http://www.gamershell.com/download_20868.shtml

. RayMan = http://games.internode.on.net/fileli...edetails=11193
ou http://www.gamershell.com/download_20869.shtml

----------


## Zevka

Si j'arrive à faire marcher Ghost Recon sous wine, je change de pantalon   ::happy2::

----------


## Dolcinni

Far Cry en anglais c'est pas mal pour éviter de se taper les doublages acteurs porno de la VF. D'un autre coté la VO est peut-être aussi pourri je sais pas. D'un autre coté Jack Carver a quand même le charisme d'une huitre. D'un autre coté... Oh et puis je télécharge, on verra bien.

----------


## gmparadise

Rho punaise j'ai testé rayman (bah oui c'est le seul de la liste que j'ai pas dans ma ludothèque) et se tapper 10 secondes de pubs alors que les épreuves en durent 20 c'est plus que gonlfant, je préfère ne pas jouer à ce moment-là ...

----------


## Pixel Mort

> Far Cry en anglais c'est pas mal pour éviter de se taper les doublages acteurs porno de la VF. D'un autre coté la VO est peut-être aussi pourri je sais pas. D'un autre coté Jack Carver a quand même le charisme d'une huitre. D'un autre coté... Oh et puis je télécharge, on verra bien.


Ah ouf je suis pas le seul à avoir été un peu mal à l'aise (comprendre : plié de rire) quand j'ai entendu gémir mon premier mercenaire : /

----------


## MR.G

> Salut,
> Je viens de DL Ghost & Far Cry 
> les pubs sont casses-pieds!!
> Mais avec un tour de magie je joue sans PUB
> 1) les pub far cry sont dans C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Local Settings\Application Data\DFH\FarCry_123211\dfh\DFEngineRoot\cache\data
> ==> Supprimez les
> Si vous lancez le jeux Ubi les DL de nouveaux


sauf quand tu les met en lecture seule.

Tu peux même t'amuser à les replacer par tes propres images avant.
J'y met mes screens du jeu découpés sous teushop.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

Donc on peut mettre des photo de cul à la place, interressant   :^_^:

----------


## Mistral

j'ai installé RRR, les pubs sont tout de même trop fréquentes. Enfin ça ne serait pas vraiment un drame si ce n'était pas : LA même pub qui tourne en boucle. Toujours entendre le même slogan finit par taper méchamment sur le système.
Mais bon, c'est gratuit on ne va pas se plaindre, même si je sens que je ne vais pas y jouer beaucoup...

----------


## Gring

purée! j'ai pas encore eu le temps de finir rogue spear qu'ils mettent GRAW gratuit.

edit: Ah non, en fait c'était le premier ghost recon...

----------


## Nono

Ouch les pubs, c'est affreux affreux affreux. Des coups à ne pas en fermer l'oeil de la nuit.

----------


## Algent

> Didju mais t'as quoi contre Deus Ex ??? !!!!
> tu parles du 2 peut-être ? 
> nan parce que le 1 il tourne parfaitement sous XP et en plus il était / est terrible.


Je parle du 1, car il est comme pop la, je sait pas sous quel os c'est sorti mais comme je le dit sur mon nouveau pc j'ai l'impression de jouer en avance rapide   ::mellow::  
Et ouai deus ex j'ai pas pu y jouer pour l'instant car j'ai jamais passé la phase de furtif dans le tuto ><

Mais si quelqu'un a une idée pour que ça tourne correctement je promet de me faire deus ex :P

----------


## FIVE-one

Pour ma part j'ai téléchopé GR hier soir.
Ca tourne nickel, aucune pub...
Suis je béni du seigneur ?

----------


## Flaggados

Bon, les mecs, arrêtez un peu de télécharger, les serveurs sont over-saturés et j'arrive pas à choper le moindre jeu... Laissez moi un peu de place !!!   ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon, les mecs, arrêtez un peu de télécharger, les serveurs sont over-saturés et j'arrive pas à choper le moindre jeu... Laissez moi un peu de place !!!


Je suis sur Pop depuis un quelques heures. Efectivement, ça rame. Bon, du coup, j'ai lancé Far cry y'a une petite demi-heure :-)

----------


## Flaggados

*ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN ENCOURAGEMENT AU PIRATAGE !!!*

Mais je suppose que c'est légal puisque les jeux considérés sont distribués gratuitement, donc à moins que cela soit contraire à la loi, est-ce que quelqu'un qui a déjà fini de le télécharger pourrait le mettre de côté sur un FTP perso réservé aux CanardPlussiens ?

Histoire d'éviter les nombreuses heures de file d'attente aux portes des serveurs avant d'avoir accès au nombreuses heures de téléchargement en 5ko/s si on a la chance que la liaison se maintienne et qu'on ne soit pas obligé de se retaper la file d'attente...

Voilà, voilà ! Merci d'avance !   :;):

----------


## Sylvine

Putain, fais chier, quand je joue à Far Cry j'ai les munitions illimitées...   ::|:  
J'ai essayé de voir si c'était pas un code qui se serait activé par défaut pour une raison inconnue, mais j'arrive pas à activer les codes non plus. 
Quelqu'un à une idée?

----------


## Jethro

Algent tu dois avoir un dualcore, lances le jeu, ctrl+alt+suppr, processus tu cherche le .exe du jeu et tu définis l`affinité sur le cpu 0 et tu décoche cpu 1 et c`est réglé .

----------


## clence

> Je suis sur Pop depuis un quelques heures. Efectivement, ça rame. Bon, du coup, j'ai lancé Far cry y'a une petite demi-heure :-)


Sur Gamershell cha va, j'ai fait far cry en 3 heures.

----------


## Algent

> Algent tu dois avoir un dualcore, lances le jeu, ctrl+alt+suppr, processus tu cherche le .exe du jeu et tu définis l`affinité sur le cpu 0 et tu décoche cpu 1 et c`est réglé .


ha ok thx je vais essayer un peu deus ex alors  :smile: la manip pas chiante quand même -_-'

----------


## Maskass

Juste pour sire que je viens de DL PoP, Aucun problemes chez moi, il tourne tres bien...et... je n'ai AUCUNE pub   ::lol::  
(c'est p'tet du a mon firewall qui a deja eu du mal a laisser le wizard aller verifier mon compte chez Ubi.com)

----------


## clence

Bah je sais pas comment tu fais, vu que j'ai des pubs meme avec internet débranché.

Bon sinon c'est rigolo, c'est pas trop envahissant, et l'ordinateur qui te cause pour te dire que les vrais joueurs vont chez mcdo, ca a un petit coté minority report.

----------


## MR.G

> Donc on peut mettre des photo de cul à la place, interressant


en fait nan, après essai, une fois en lecture seule, tu les vois plus ^^


dommage d'ailleurs, j'avai mis un pacman.swf à la place du pub.swf pour patienter lors du chargement des maps  ::unsure::

----------


## LeBabouin

*FarCry* : y en a qui disent qu'il faut acheter une clé pour pouvoir jouer online. Est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait confirmer cette arnaque, s'il vous plaît? Merci d'avance.

----------


## gwenladar

> *ATTENTION CECI N'EST PAS UN ENCOURAGEMENT AU PIRATAGE !!!*
> 
> Mais je suppose que c'est légal puisque les jeux considérés sont distribués gratuitement, donc à moins que cela soit contraire à la loi, est-ce que quelqu'un qui a déjà fini de le télécharger pourrait le mettre de côté sur un FTP perso réservé aux CanardPlussiens ?
> 
> Histoire d'éviter les nombreuses heures de file d'attente aux portes des serveurs avant d'avoir accès au nombreuses heures de téléchargement en 5ko/s si on a la chance que la liaison se maintienne et qu'on ne soit pas obligé de se retaper la file d'attente...
> 
> Voilà, voilà ! Merci d'avance !


Y a ses liens sur gamershell page 4 de ce meme thread c est plus rapide
et du coup y a ed nouveau GRAW

----------


## clence

> *FarCry* : y en a qui disent qu'il faut acheter une clé pour pouvoir jouer online. Est-ce qu'une âme charitable pourrait confirmer cette arnaque, s'il vous plaît? Merci d'avance.


C'est vrai.

----------


## LeBabouin

Merci M. Manhattan!

----------


## clence

> Merci M. Manhattan!


C'est *MANATANE*!


_Je suis colère!_


Bon sinon, ça prend vraiment 10 secondes de retirer les pubs, c'est génial.

----------


## Billoute

si il y en a qui tiennent vraiment à pourrir leur PC de spywares et pubs en tout genre, plutôt que de se taper l'horreur du téléchargement fileplanet, il y a ce site, là :

http://www.gameupdates.org/

c'est du torrent uniquement, et que du légal bien entendu.

----------


## ELOdry

Téléchargement : "30 restantes". 

Tout va bien.

----------


## XWolverine

> si il y en a qui tiennent vraiment à pourrir leur PC de spywares et pubs en tout genre, plutôt que de se taper l'horreur du téléchargement fileplanet, il y a ce site, là :
> http://www.gameupdates.org/


Pfff ! Me tente pas, je vais pas encore changer.
Après avoir abandonné la file d'attente de fileplanet (45mn quand tu cliques, 115mn 1/4 d'h plus tard), le download de games.internode a tourné toute la nuit pour atteindre les 50% ce midi. J'ai changé pour Gamershell, moins lent, mais à 50% aussi seulement maintenant (3h left au lieu des 32h left de games.internode quand même).
Ouin ! J'aurai pas Far cry ce WE :'(

----------


## Hochmeister

Well, je viens de lancer Far Cry sur Gamershell, on verra...

Toute cette politique charitable des éditeurs m'étonne cependant   :<_<:  ma sphère paranoïde se demande quant je vais l'avoir dans mon Q.

----------


## XWolverine

> Toute cette politique charitable des éditeurs m'étonne cependant   ma sphère paranoïde se demande quant je vais l'avoir dans mon Q.


Simple, lis bien l'accord de license au début de l'install  :<_<:

----------


## LeBabouin

> Salut,
> Je viens de DL Ghost & Far Cry 
> les pubs sont casses-pieds!!
> Mais avec un tour de magie je joue sans PUB
> 1) les pub far cry sont dans C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Local Settings\Application Data\DFH\FarCry_123211\dfh\DFEngineRoot\cache\data


J'ai djà le jeu donc je ne l'ai pas téléchargé, mais j'ai mis l'info sur un forum US et les gars ils trouvent pas le répertoire.

Ca serait sympa de donner le nom des fichiers que je puisse leur transmettre. 
Comme ça le généreux donateur sera célèbre aux stettes. 
A moins que vous souhaitiez vous inscrire à www.modtheater.com et leur donner vous-mêmes (le thread est là) 

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------


## XWolverine

Dégouté.
Après 6h30 de download, zip corrompu.
Far cry, t'es où ? Répond moi, sors, je sais que t'es là dedans  ::cry::  


Edit : Pareil avec la version bittorrent   ::cry::  . Mais je crois que c'est parce que je l'ai downloadé sur une partition FAT32 (accepte pas + de 2Go). Quel boulet. Réponse demain (3ème et dernier téléchargement sur une NTFS, vive l'ADSL2+).

----------


## GiomBee

> Dégouté.
> Après 6h30 de download, zip corrompu.
> Far cry, t'es où ? Répond moi, sors, je sais que t'es là dedans  
> 
> 
> Edit : Pareil avec la version bittorrent   . Mais je crois que c'est parce que je l'ai downloadé sur une partition FAT32 (accepte pas + de 2Go). Quel boulet. Réponse demain (3ème et dernier téléchargement sur une NTFS, vive l'ADSL2+).


Pareil pour Far Cry avec le lien bitto, et je suis en NTFS ... donc ne te fatigue pas :-/

----------


## Gizmo

Faisez gaffe les gens!

On commence par jouer à des jeux gratuits avec de la pub, et puis ça ne nous dérangera plus la pub... Du coup personne ne ralera quand ils metteront de la pub dans les vrais jeux payants!
Vous êtes déjà en train de vous faire avoir!

Bon je vais quand même essayer de télécharger far cry "pour voir"   ::w00t::

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai djà le jeu donc je ne l'ai pas téléchargé, mais j'ai mis l'info sur un forum US et les gars ils trouvent pas le répertoire.
> 
> Ca serait sympa de donner le nom des fichiers que je puisse leur transmettre. 
> Comme ça le généreux donateur sera célèbre aux stettes. 
> A moins que vous souhaitiez vous inscrire à www.modtheater.com et leur donner vous-mêmes (le thread est là) 
> 
> Merci beaucoup d'avance.


Je recopie le truc que j'ai mis dans un autre topic:



> Et sinon voici le super patch anti-pub fait par mes soins.
> Il suffit de remplacer le dossier data que l'on trouve dans _C:\Documents and Settings\******\Local Settings\Application Data\DFH\FarCry_123211\dfh\DFEngineRoot\cache_ par celui là.
> Inutile de vous inquieter, le rar ne contient que 2 images et une animation flash vierges le tout en lecture seule, pas de truc louches, vous pouvez d'ailleur le faire vous même mais c'est plus rapide quand c'est déjà fait.

----------


## Dev8

> [...]Mais je crois que c'est parce que je l'ai downloadé sur une partition FAT32 (accepte pas + de 2 Go).


Pour info, la taille limite en FAT32 pour un fichier est 4 Go.

Sinon, y'a un gars (XaTriX) du forum HardWare.Fr qui a fait un miroir sur sa dedibox (rapide mais temporaire ?) :
http://test.xat-online.info/farcry/FarCry_Setup.zip

Et j'ai testé (en FAT32, même) : archive Ok.

----------


## superlapin62

Impossible de lancer l'instal de Farcry... Mon compte est en "USA" mais il ne veut plus de mon mot de passe et de mon login... J'ai changé 3 fois ces derniers déjà.

Poubelle.

----------


## XWolverine

> Pour info, la taille limite en FAT32 pour un fichier est 4 Go.


Oui, je confirme, fichier KO aussi sur NTFS (3 download, quand même).
Je tente ton lien ce soir, en espérant qu'il y soit encore  ::wacko::

----------


## faboss

Les 4 jeux sont dispo en téléchargement sur clubic. Ils sont tous en anglais et il n'y a pas de patch fr. Pour virer efficacement la pub, il suffi de remplacer l'executable par une version precedente facilement trouvable sur le net (gamecopyworld). Ou si vs étés tres bidouilleur il faut virer toutes les instructions a partir de "DFHEngine.dll initialising" (y comrpis).

Dsl si ya une légére inscitation mais les pubs de 2min pour de la bouffe mcdo... c'est assé intrusif je trouve.

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, ben finalement, c'est winrar 3.30 qui gère pas les gros fichiers. 3 téléchargements pour rien  ::(:  
Merci 7z, toi au moins, tu aimes les FPS paradisiaques  ::happy2::

----------


## MR.G

c'est moi ou les quicksave et quickload du jeu ont disparus ?   ::mellow::

----------


## GiomBee

> Bon, ben finalement, c'est winrar 3.30 qui gère pas les gros fichiers. 3 téléchargements pour rien  
> Merci 7z, toi au moins, tu aimes les FPS paradisiaques


 :^_^: 
T'inquiètes, t'es pas le seul, je suis revenu sur ce thread pour poster la même chose en fait ... trois DL et finalement 7z me l'a ouvert ... j'ai perdu un point de stat en "dégourdisme" avec ça

----------


## Sleepyfox

En même temps, on en est a winrar 3.70, faut sortir des années 90.

----------


## jaragorn_99

cool, mais comment on fait si on veuxpas s'abonner a fileplannet?
edit:
bon ben je l'ai pris sur gamershell  ::):

----------


## Pangloss

On est obligé de s'inscrire sur fileplanet, mais pas de payer.

----------


## jaragorn_99

bon ça y est je l'ai, par contre impossible de l'ouvrir

----------


## space_mammouth

je viens de m'inscrire sur fileplanet pour DL far cry mais en lisant le topic, on dirait que ce n'est pas un franc succès.   ::unsure::

----------


## jaragorn_99

"sorry, youi must live in US to play this game"
bande de biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip
bon je recommence une enregistration en me mettant aux states (pouaaaaaaaaaa)

----------


## Pangloss

Pas la peine de recommencer, tu change ca dans ton profil!

Pis c'est pas une question de succès ou non, c'est des jeux plus tout jeunes, archi connus, auquels on peut rejouer en supportant la pub.

----------


## Mr Sheep

c'est bizarre, je viens de DL far cry et y a aucune pub !
je me demandais si c'était normal ?
en tous cas c'est cool. :smile:

----------


## hercule18

Salut

"You're not leaving int the younaïted Staitss so can't launch this fucking game."

C'est le message que j'ai sans arret quelque soit le jeu quelque soient les parametres que j'ai modifiés.

(J'ai quand meme, mis un proxy us, changer de DNS, changé mes regional settings, changé mes infos de compte UBI)

Donc toi qui lit ce message, si tu as une idée pour me sortir de cette merde, fais m'en part.

A+

Herc.

----------


## space_mammouth

la je suis pas content du tout!!
j' ai downloadé le fichier install de far cry(très long vu ma connexuion pourrie) et maintenant que je le lance, on m'indique que je ne peux l'installer car je ne vis pas sur le territoire américain. Alors quid? je suppose qu'il y a une feinte sinon vous n'auriez meme pas parlé de ce free game sur votre forum.

houps j'avoue que j'aurais pu lire le message juste au dessus mais c'est pas une raison, Aidez-nous ames charitables!  ::cry:: 


edit:j'ai édité mon profil sur le site riacin de ubi en mettant bien comme pays de résidence "united states" et ca veut toujours pas marcher alors quoi faut faire?

----------


## W@wy

Salut les gens...
Pour moi c'est tout pareil, visiblement les gars d'Ubi ont du flairer la combine du changement géographique du profil...
Enfin bref, impossible d'installer FAR CRY...
A moins que ce ne soit encore un coup de ce maudit Kernel 32 ??!!?   ::blink::   ::blink::   ::blink::

----------


## zx81

pareil pour moi.. 
même avec un compte US on m'envoie chier...
que faire que faire ? help plz

----------


## W@wy

Je propose de massacrer le Kernel 32 !  :<_<:  
J'ai bon ?   ::blink::  

Plus sérieusement, je vois pas trop quoi faire, d'autant que même si il doit être possible d'intercepter la requête faite aux serveur d'ubi par le programme d'installation du jeu, ça s'apparente à du "crack" donc c'est pas trop légal...   ::siffle::  
Bon FAR CRY est en gamme budget à 15€, et on doit le trouver d'occas autour des 7 €, pas de quoi pleurer...   ::unsure::  

En même temps, si quelqu'un trouve une combine (légale), je suis preneur...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sylvine

Peut être que ça laisse une trace dans la base de registre, essayer de voir si vous pouvez pas gicler ça avec Regcleaner et reesayez d'instaler avec un compte US aprés.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

si ca peut aider certain j'ai du enlever mon pare-feu pour la vérification ... et ça a marché, d'ailleurs, it working, yeah i am an american now hehe, I go to play and to sing country !

----------


## captain_torche

Apparemment, la promo est finie, voici le mail que je reçois d'Ubisoft quand j'essaye d'installer un jeu :



> _Originally posted by ubisoft_
> [b]Thank you for downloading one of the promotional PC titles made available for ad-supported freeplay over the Labor Day weekend. The promotion is now closed and it is no longer possible to play the games for free.
> 
> If you are interested in further information on these titles, please visit our official website at www.ubi.com


Ca sent un peu le caca, là.

----------


## XWolverine

En tout cas, pour ceux qui l'ont déjà installé, je confirme que ça continue à marcher (viens d'essayer, là).

----------


## W@wy

Mouai...  :<_<:  
l'initiative était bonne, domage qu'elle ait été gâchée par tant de restrictions...
En ce qui concerne le pare feu, il suffit de laisser passer la requête du prog d'install (t'as pas le choix d'ailleurs sinon il t'envoie ch...) qui demande à accéder à l'IP 216.98.43.53 
Une fois que la requête est passée, le prog d'install t'envoie ch..anter quand même parceque gnagnagna t'es pas un gros ricain bien gras (bien que tu ais renseigné ton "country" comme étant les "United States of America"in your profile

de fait, on dirait que c'est un peu mort ... (ou alors faut bricoler la requête émise par le progr d'install pour voir quels arguments le prog attend en retour pour lui envoyer les bons - mais ça je sais pas faire- )

enfin, tant mieux pour tous ceux qui peuvent jouer gratos !!!  ::lol::

----------


## captain_torche

En même temps, si on bidouille l'installer pour en zapper les protections, on sort du domaine du gratuit, et dans ce cas, autant télécharger la version originale sans pub, c'est tout autant du piratage.
C'aurait pu être une bonne initiative, dommage qu'ils aient raté leur truc.

----------


## Gynsu2000

Typiquement français ce genre de réaction: vous voulez le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière.

----------


## b0b0

Normal le beurre peut être utile pour le cul de la crémière, et l'argent c'est toujours bon à prendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Normal le beurre peut être utile pour le cul de la crémière, et l'argent c'est toujours bon à prendre


pas mieux mais évite celui au sel de guerande ça irrite

----------


## XWolverine

> Typiquement français ce genre de réaction: vous voulez le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière.


Oui, enfin, faudrait m'expliquer pourquoi l'opération ne serait viable que chez les ricains. Les pubs en question, c'est pour Mc do, même si le speech est en anglais, ben ça touche un peu toute la planète quand même, non ?
Maintenant, rien ne dit qu'Ubi ne va pas faire pareil en europe, avec des pubs ciblées par pays.

----------


## captain_torche

Ben, même si c'est pour MacDo, la pub était pour un produit indisponible en europe, donc complètement inefficace.
Sinon, le truc est fini juste pour les non-américains, ou c'est une rupture totale de service pour le monde entier, faute de résultats probants ?

----------


## XWolverine

Rien trouvé chez ubi US, mais sur le forum ubuntu.fr, un gars a eu ce message là en tentant l'install :




> Thank you for downloading one of the promotional PC titles made  available for ad-supported freeplay over the Labor Day weekend. *The  promotion is now closed and it is no longer possible to play the games  for free*.


Edit : C'était ce matin (http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1160767)

Re-edit : Je viens de re-tester, il marche toujours chez moi. A priori ils ne bloquent que l'install (à moins que le fait d'avoir bloqué les accès internet pour le jeu dès la première partie me mette à l'abri).
Quelqu'un va bien trouver une bidouille pour valider l'install sans accès internet.

----------


## W@wy

cracker un programme distribué gratuitement, c'est maaaal, monter un serveur de validation non officiel pour un programme ditribué gratuitement, c'est maaaal parceque ça revient à pirater un programme distribué gratuitement et que pirater un programme (même distribué gratuitement), c'est maaal.
Par contre est-ce que légalement, à défaut d'avoir le jeu on peut hacker l'installeur pour avoir les pubs gratos ? Parceque ça, c'est le BIEN, on regarde des pubs et on demande rien en échange (accessoirement on a le jeu mais bon on dit qu'au début on était motivé par les pubs)...  ::wacko::  

Bon OK, j'arrête le sophisme et l'intraveineuse de canard WC...

----------


## Dev8

> un gars a eu ce message là en tentant l'install : "[...] over the Labor Day weekend. The promotion is now closed"


+1 Quand on tente l'installation, ca donne le message d'erreur par défaut "you must live in the US", mais par mail ça dit que la validation pour l'installation n'était à priori possible que lors du WE du 1-2-3 Septembre ! Merde, moi qui avait pris le jeu très rapidement mais ait attendu pour l'installer, je suis baisé. Et UbiSoft n'avait prévenu personne de cette durée limitée. Tant-pis...

----------


## Dev8

Ouf, j'ai trouvé une *astuce pour installer le jeu* sans passer par setup.exe : ça marche tout simplement en extrayant à la main les fichiers
de l'archive ! Cf. unCab.nfo + unCab.zip pour un .bat et un freeware qui automatisent ça... (ce n'est donc pas un crack, don't worry -- c'est
d'ailleurs du même ordre que l'astuce donnée dans la news pour faire croire au setup qu'on est américain  :;):  )

----------


## francou008

Bonjour.
Est ce qu'il est encore possible de dl far cry? Monsieur Fileplanet me renvoie vers la page d'accueil...

----------


## Dev8

> Est ce qu'il est encore possible de dl far cry? Monsieur Fileplanet me renvoie vers la page d'accueil...


Peut-être chez Clubic ?

----------


## francou008

> Peut-être chez Clubic ?


Merci!

----------

